# Video shows possible drift issues already arising with the Nintendo Switch Lite



## DKB (Sep 24, 2019)

Oh, boy. Here comes the People / YouTube channels  talking about this shit for 5 years straight until the next console comes out.


----------



## GwenHalbaida (Sep 24, 2019)

I thought the Lite will solve the drifting Joycon issues but for no reason apparently, the problems are still here.


----------



## banjo2 (Sep 24, 2019)

I really hope this is just a defect.


----------



## Chary (Sep 24, 2019)

DKB said:


> for 5 years straight until the next console comes out.


If Nintendo managed to make a "revision" console without revising one of their biggest hardware-related mishaps in recent memory, then it's a massive failure that kinda deserves to be raged about for the next 5 years.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 24, 2019)

Bad enough that it was already a Switch that doesn't switch, but this is exactly why I was wary of the concept of permanently affixed joy-cons.


----------



## anhminh (Sep 24, 2019)

No surprise there consider they use the same joystick as joy-con.


----------



## KingVamp (Sep 24, 2019)

A handheld shouldn't even need to use the Joy-Con design. Let alone a fixed one. This is so odd.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2019)

None of my two consoles (Switch/lite) has presented this issue. Why? Because I don’t use the joycons! I only use my magic ns adapter with a PS4 controller. Profit!

And for those people that will shout at me with the argument *NOT EVERYONE HAS THESE KIND OF CONTROLLERS*, or *THE NINTENDO SWITCH LITE IS A DEDICATED HANDHELD AND THERE IS NO POINT ON USING A PLAYSTAND, GET A REGULAR SWITCH INSTEAD:
*
1. I’m really sorry for you

2. That is the way I avoid drift


----------



## xdarkx (Sep 24, 2019)

Best to get that replaced if the Switch Lite is drifting that much already.  Then again, you can just think of this as an added challenge to the games you play.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2019)

xdarkx said:


> Best to get that replaced if the Switch Lite is drifting that much already.  Then again, you can just think of this as an added challenge to the games you play.


I agree. My friend’s joycons have this issue, and he says he is ore challenging (playing smash bros of course)


----------



## Xzi (Sep 24, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> A handheld shouldn't even need to use the Joy-Con design.Let alone a fixed one. This is so odd.


Yeah god only knows why they didn't use pro controller-style joysticks.  Or just have Hori design the whole controller portion.  The DXM splitpad is a huge upgrade for handheld play, I'm loving it.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Sep 24, 2019)

This made me laugh with joy! Their "revision" was focused on stopping hackers getting into the Switch and the inevitable piracy to follow.

Seeing how they denied the drift issues for so long I doubt any changes were made to the joystick design that is the SAME in the Switch lite!

I hope this is real and units start dropping like flies. Maybe that will get them to do something about it. It's something they should've addressed long before the lite was even thought of as an idea.


----------



## huma_dawii (Sep 24, 2019)

That's why it should've joysticks like Wii U Gamepad.


----------



## Hanafuda (Sep 24, 2019)

Drift on the right stick causing the camera to rotate ain't nearly as annoying as drift on the left stick causing you to walk off a cliff. But why this has to be at all is the real head-scratcher. Nintendo has _decades_ of experience at making problem free analog sticks. Did Iwata take the secret recipe to the grave or something?


----------



## Josshy0125 (Sep 24, 2019)

Idk. I dont believe it. I think people are trying so hard to worry and believe that this issue exists on the switch lite, that they are convincing themselves it still exists.  I think its been fixed. It'd be insane for it not to be. And if not "fixed", greatly reduced. Ive had 4 day 1 sets of joycons and none of them drift. So i think 1, its over exaggerated, in terms of its commonality, and 2, i feel people LOOK for things to complain about and try and FIND issues. Im sure its been fixed to a great degree


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 24, 2019)

What is it about the joycons design that this can't be fixed?


----------



## weatMod (Sep 24, 2019)

Hanafuda said:


> Drift on the right stick causing the camera to rotate ain't nearly as annoying as drift on the left stick causing you to walk off a cliff. But why this has to be at all is the real head-scratcher. Nintendo has _decades_ of experience at making problem free analog sticks. Did Iwata take the secret recipe to the grave or something?


they can't be bothered to take time to  follow the  "recipe" , they're too busy working on hula hoops


----------



## Dax_Fame (Sep 24, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Idk. I dont believe it. I think people are trying so hard to worry and believe that this issue exists on the switch lite, that they are convincing themselves it still exists.  I think its been fixed. It'd be insane for it not to be. And if not "fixed", greatly reduced. Ive had 4 day 1 sets of joycons and none of them drift. So i think 1, its over exaggerated, in terms of its commonality, and 2, i feel people LOOK for things to complain about and try and FIND issues. Im sure its been fixed to a great degree


They don't start drifting out of the box. The ones that came with my console took almost 2 years to start drifting and if was SLIGHT.

Also, I doubt they did anything about it because they pretended it wasn't even a problem until after the lite was in production.

Edit:
Misunderstood. You're saying you have day 1 Joycons, as in first revision but there still hasn't been any changes to the joystick design so... If it's an issue at all it still is. Of course not all are affected... But perhaps it's only a matter of time.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Sep 24, 2019)

Dax_Fame said:


> They don't start drifting out of the box. The ones that came with my console took almost 2 years to start drifting and if was SLIGHT.
> 
> Also, I doubt they did anything about it because they pretended it wasn't even a problem until after the lite was in production.
> 
> ...


That's what I'm saying. I don't feel it's as "widespread" as it's advertised to be. As I said, I had MANY joycons, that didn't drift, and I feel those that had the drift with the Lite, they're a very specific, and exclusive group in which they had just gotten unlucky. I'm sure it's been "fixed" (parentheses, meaning, it's been literally 'fixed', but as with any unluckly circumstance, you might find an issue with something, even with it being a 1/1000 chance), and I feel those that report on it, are the incredibly rare ones who have had such an issue, so it's advertised as a widespread issue, because, obviously, the ones complaining about it, are being negative, and that negativity is what makes the news. It prays on worries and fears. I really feel as though it'd be almost even nonsensical for this to still be an issue.


----------



## Paulsar99 (Sep 24, 2019)

I'm planning to buy a lite but I'll probably just wait a year and see what will come out of this.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 24, 2019)

GalacticWarsHalloween said:


> I thought the Lite will solve the drifting Joycon issues but for no reason apparently, the problems are still here.



The reason is most likely Nintendo not caring at all.

If people stopped buying the faulty Pro Controller or stopped buying Nintendo Joycons then they would have to fix the issue.

Worse, since the Lite is basically unhackable, no way to fix the problem using software.


----------



## pyrotechnicmonkey (Sep 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> None of my two consoles (Switch/lite) has presented this issue. Why? Because I don’t use the joycons! I only use my magic ns adapter with a PS4 controller. Profit!
> 
> And for those people that will shout at me with the argument *NOT EVERYONE HAS THESE KIND OF CONTROLLERS*, or *THE NINTENDO SWITCH LITE IS A DEDICATED HANDHELD AND THERE IS NO POINT ON USING A PLAYSTAND, GET A REGULAR SWITCH INSTEAD:
> *
> ...


Idiotic to say the best way to avoid problem with your switch is to not use it. Its like avoiding problems with your car by taking the bus.


----------



## Paolosworld (Sep 24, 2019)

DKB said:


> Oh, boy. Here comes the People / YouTube channels  talking about this shit for 5 years straight until the next console comes out.


Crowbcat where u at


----------



## pyrotechnicmonkey (Sep 24, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> That's what I'm saying. I don't feel it's as "widespread" as it's advertised to be. As I said, I had MANY joycons, that didn't drift, and I feel those that had the drift with the Lite, they're a very specific, and exclusive group in which they had just gotten unlucky. I'm sure it's been "fixed" (parentheses, meaning, it's been literally 'fixed', but as with any unluckly circumstance, you might find an issue with something, even with it being a 1/1000 chance), and I feel those that report on it, are the incredibly rare ones who have had such an issue, so it's advertised as a widespread issue.


There is a reason there is a class action lawsuit over the joy cons.

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

There is literally no chance it is fixed. Teardowns show they are using the same design as before.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Sep 24, 2019)

pyrotechnicmonkey said:


> There is a reason there is a class action lawsuit over the joy cons.
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> There is literally no chance it is fixed. Teardowns show they are using the same design as before.


"Teardowns", yes. But there's a LOT of skepticism and questions regaurding the materials that have been used. They can be used in the "same fashion", however, the materals used can be made of other things, preventing the issue. I'm optimistic. So you never really know. Even though the "way in which they're put together" can be the same, the "things that make up the peices" can be different, causing a solutiion to the drinft. Sorry I'm drunk. Hope this makes sense.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 24, 2019)

Man I'm glad I don't use Joycons.


----------



## PhyChris (Sep 24, 2019)

Now make a console version nintendo.


----------



## burial (Sep 24, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Idk. I dont believe it. I think people are trying so hard to worry and believe that this issue exists on the switch lite, that they are convincing themselves it still exists.  I think its been fixed. It'd be insane for it not to be. And if not "fixed", greatly reduced. Ive had 4 day 1 sets of joycons and none of them drift. So i think 1, its over exaggerated, in terms of its commonality, and 2, i feel people LOOK for things to complain about and try and FIND issues. Im sure its been fixed to a great degree


The Lite literally has the exact same analog sticks as the original Switch.....you can watch people take apart the Lite on Youtube and prove it.


----------



## matias3ds (Sep 24, 2019)

Xzi said:


> Bad enough that it was already a Switch that doesn't switch, but this is exactly why I was wary of the concept of permanently affixed joy-cons.


A switch that doesn't switch , good one


----------



## Plstic (Sep 24, 2019)

It doesn't surprise me in the least that this is still an issue.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2019)

Well, that's not very cash money of Nintendo.


----------



## havip503 (Sep 24, 2019)

imagine you use switch lite and got this issue after 1 year.... the only way to fix is buy a new one . nice move Nintendo !


----------



## samcambolt270 (Sep 24, 2019)

Dax_Fame said:


> They don't start drifting out of the box.


Patently untrue. I can personally testify to having bought joycons that drifted literally right after purchase.


----------



## stephrk398 (Sep 24, 2019)

I hope this pushes Nintendo over the edge to do finally address this properly.


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 24, 2019)

Not surprised at all, the design of the joycon sticks is fundamentally flawed, we've explored that in a number of threads before. This is the predictable cost of making increasingly thin devices - the stick is where "the rubber meets the load" and if it's flimsy, it must necessarily be the first thing that breaks.


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 24, 2019)

Isn't this just a feature in BotW lol. Don't believe and drifting videos unless it's in the controller calibration menu


----------



## OkazakiTheOtaku (Sep 24, 2019)

I had Nintendo repair two left-side joycons, one black and one blue, and the blue one started drifting again about 2 weeks after it came back from them. Sad to see Nintendo make such trash with these controllers. This snafu has turned me off of getting a Switch Lite.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> That's why it should've joysticks like Wii U Gamepad.


I have the Wii u 5 years now and I don't have any problem with the anlog sticks or any other buttons. It's a shame that on the much more popular console we have issue like that. I purchased the switch lite 2 days ago. Now I regret. I think I can still return it. I have 14 days.


----------



## rob4 (Sep 24, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Idk. I dont believe it. I think people are trying so hard to worry and believe that this issue exists on the switch lite, that they are convincing themselves it still exists.  I think its been fixed. It'd be insane for it not to be. And if not "fixed", greatly reduced. Ive had 4 day 1 sets of joycons and none of them drift. So i think 1, its over exaggerated, in terms of its commonality, and 2, i feel people LOOK for things to complain about and try and FIND issues. Im sure its been fixed to a great degree



Idk, i don't believe cancer exist, I think people are trying so hard to worry and believe that people die from this, that they are convincing themselves it exists. In my family nobody has cancer So i think 1, its over exaggerated, in terms of its commonality, and 2, i feel people LOOK for things to complain about and try and FIND issues. Im sure its been fixed to a great degree.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Sep 24, 2019)

burial said:


> The Lite literally has the exact same analog sticks as the original Switch.....you can watch people take apart the Lite on Youtube and prove it.


You disregarded my statement about it, and didn't even address what I had written, which differentiates it from what you're talking about, regardless. But maybe I didn't make myself clear. If that's the case, I'm drunk, and it's entirely my fault. What I was saying (or had meant to say,) was that, regardless of the "configuration" being the same, we do not know how each specific component was built, and waht differentiates it, materialistically, from its predecessor. Maybe they are made with different material, or a different compound, which causes a change in how it interacts with its surrounding component, thereby causing a different reaction, (in this case, a non-drift situation)..  Hope this makes some sense. Drunk Josh is trying hard, here. Thank you for bearing with me. I appreciate you!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



rob4 said:


> Idk, i don't believe cancer exist, I think people are trying so hard to worry and believe that people die from this, that they are convincing themselves it exists. In my family nobody has cancer So i think 1, its over exaggerated, in terms of its commonality, and 2, i feel people LOOK for things to complain about and try and FIND issues. Im sure its been fixed to a great degree.


Nice. Mature reply. A++.


----------



## Xzi (Sep 24, 2019)

havip503 said:


> the only way to fix is buy a new one . nice move Nintendo !


They started repairing joy cons for free some time ago, I'm pretty sure this will fall under the same policy.  It's still a big headache regardless.


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 24, 2019)

wow that was fast I can imagine they are gonna tack this on the the current lawsuit


----------



## yuyuyup (Sep 24, 2019)

huma_dawii said:


> That's why it should've joysticks like Wii U Gamepad.


My Wii U gamepad had a drifting right stick (took care of it, not much use) but the analog was extremely easy to replace


----------



## burial (Sep 24, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> You disregarded my statement about it, and didn't even address what I had written, which differentiates it from what you're talking about, regardless. But maybe I didn't make myself clear. If that's the case, I'm drunk, and it's entirely my fault. What I was saying (or had meant to say,) was that, regardless of the "configuration" being the same, we do not know how each specific component was built, and waht differentiates it, materialistically, from its predecessor. Maybe they are made with different material, or a different compound, which causes a change in how it interacts with its surrounding component, thereby causing a different reaction, (in this case, a non-drift situation)..  Hope this makes some sense. Drunk Josh is trying hard, here. Thank you for bearing with me. I appreciate you!
> 
> --------------------- MERGED ---------------------------
> 
> ...


----------



## Josshy0125 (Sep 24, 2019)

burial said:


>



Okay, are people here just trolling now? I'd suggest you read my response again, rather than attempting to reiterate, what I've already agreed upon. The fact that you're attempting to go this passive aggressive route is childish, to say the least, and is honestly quite frustrating.


----------



## PhyChris (Sep 24, 2019)

my never-used right joycon has a drift out of box. I never noticed until weeks later when i was charging my 8bitdo and finally decided to try the handheld grip thingy


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> None of my two consoles (Switch/lite) has presented this issue. Why? Because I don’t use the joycons! I only use my magic ns adapter with a PS4 controller. Profit!
> 
> And for those people that will shout at me with the argument *NOT EVERYONE HAS THESE KIND OF CONTROLLERS*, or *THE NINTENDO SWITCH LITE IS A DEDICATED HANDHELD AND THERE IS NO POINT ON USING A PLAYSTAND, GET A REGULAR SWITCH INSTEAD:
> *
> ...


Avoid drift by not using the controllers.

Fucking 3 million IQ here folks


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 24, 2019)

btw i contacted one of the lawyers just now for the class action to give them a heads up this is occuring strike 2 for nintendo


----------



## DuoForce (Sep 24, 2019)

DKB said:


> Oh, boy. Here comes the People / YouTube channels  talking about this shit for 5 years straight until the next console comes out.


It's Nintendo's fault for not fixing their shit


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 24, 2019)

yeah and i don't feel bad their getting sued (possibly for more now) over it


----------



## DuoForce (Sep 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> None of my two consoles (Switch/lite) has presented this issue. Why? Because I don’t use the joycons! I only use my magic ns adapter with a PS4 controller. Profit!
> 
> And for those people that will shout at me with the argument *NOT EVERYONE HAS THESE KIND OF CONTROLLERS*, or *THE NINTENDO SWITCH LITE IS A DEDICATED HANDHELD AND THERE IS NO POINT ON USING A PLAYSTAND, GET A REGULAR SWITCH INSTEAD:
> *
> ...


I really hope you aren't being serious right now


----------



## samcambolt270 (Sep 24, 2019)

Dionicio3 said:


> Isn't this just a feature in BotW


I don't think so? I thought it might just be something that happens if you stand still for a long time without touching the controller, but i just tried it and it doesnt seem to happen. Iv checked the settings too and I dont see anything either.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 24, 2019)

One video says nothing, but it would be ridiculous if they didn't have the same design as the replacement joy cons


----------



## Dionicio3 (Sep 24, 2019)

samcambolt270 said:


> I don't think so? I thought it might just be something that happens if you stand still for a long time without touching the controller, but i just tried it and it doesnt seem to happen. Iv checked the settings too and I dont see anything either.


I remember when playing BotW at a friend's house in some areas the camera would automatically pan. Even it this wasn't the case, I still wouldn't trust a video without them showing themselves going into the calibration menu with the affected controller


----------



## chrisrlink (Sep 24, 2019)

MythicalData said:


> One video says nothing, but it would be ridiculous if they didn't have the same design as the replacement joy cons


who said the replacments wern't defective too


----------



## burial (Sep 24, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Okay, are people here just trolling now? I'd suggest you read my response again, rather than attempting to reiterate, what I've already agreed upon. The fact that you're attempting to go this passive aggressive route is childish, to say the least, and is honestly quite frustrating.


Wow....dude I was just sharing the video with you so you could see. Sharing information isnt being passive/aggressive.

You said theres no way its the same or if it is they at least improved it, and thats not what that video suggests.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Sep 24, 2019)

burial said:


> Wow....dude I was just sharing the video with you so you could see. Sharing information isnt being passive/aggressive.
> 
> *You said theres no way its the same or if it is they at least improved it, and thats not what that video suggests*.



This quote, alone, shows you didn't even try and understand what I've written. Because yes, what I said isn't directly synonymous with what you've attempted to show me. What I'm talking about was "outside" of what you were trying to convey. Showing me that video of which I've already seen, isn't proving your point, nor is it arguing, with success, against what I've said, let alone acknowledging what I've stated. You're literally disregarding my words. Also? That was agsolutely passive aggressive. I'd appreciate you _not_ do that.


----------



## burial (Sep 24, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> This quote, alone, shows you didn't even try and understand what I've written. Because yes, what I said isn't directly synonymous with what you've attempted to show me. What I'm talking about was "outside" of what you were trying to convey. Showing me that video of which I've already seen, isn't proving your point, nor is it arguing, with success, against what I've said, let alone acknowledging what I've stated. You're literally disregarding my words. Also? That was agsolutely passive aggressive. I'd appreciate you _not_ do that.



Here is your quote....and Ive only read what Ive quoted.

Idk. I dont believe it. I think people are trying so hard to worry and believe that this issue exists on the switch lite, that they are convincing themselves it still exists. *I think its been fixed. It'd be insane for it not to be. And if not "fixed", greatly reduced*. Ive had 4 day 1 sets of joycons and none of them drift. So i think 1, its over exaggerated, in terms of its commonality, and 2, i feel people LOOK for things to complain about and try and FIND issues. Im sure its been fixed to a great degree

Also, Im not passive/aggressive Im aggressive/aggressive. Now suck my dick and fuck off......jesus fucking christ try to help someone and get bitched out.....


----------



## Josshy0125 (Sep 24, 2019)

burial said:


> Here is your quote....and Ive only read what Ive quoted.
> 
> Idk. I dont believe it. I think people are trying so hard to worry and believe that this issue exists on the switch lite, that they are convincing themselves it still exists. *I think its been fixed. It'd be insane for it not to be. And if not "fixed", greatly reduced*. Ive had 4 day 1 sets of joycons and none of them drift. So i think 1, its over exaggerated, in terms of its commonality, and 2, i feel people LOOK for things to complain about and try and FIND issues. Im sure its been fixed to a great degree


Next post.


----------



## ninjafrog658 (Sep 24, 2019)

I know I'm not alone, but I predicted this from miles away.


----------



## DuoForce (Sep 24, 2019)

burial said:


> Here is your quote....and Ive only read what Ive quoted.
> 
> Idk. I dont believe it. I think people are trying so hard to worry and believe that this issue exists on the switch lite, that they are convincing themselves it still exists. *I think its been fixed. It'd be insane for it not to be. And if not "fixed", greatly reduced*. Ive had 4 day 1 sets of joycons and none of them drift. So i think 1, its over exaggerated, in terms of its commonality, and 2, i feel people LOOK for things to complain about and try and FIND issues. Im sure its been fixed to a great degree
> 
> Also, Im not passive/aggressive Im aggressive/aggressive. Now suck my dick and fuck off......jesus fucking christ try to help someone and get bitched out.....


So because it has never happened to you means it has never happened to anyone else?


----------



## samcambolt270 (Sep 24, 2019)

DuoForce said:


> So because it has never happened to you means it has never happened to anyone else?


technically, you should be saying that to Josshy0125 since they're the one that said that. Burial was quoting them. Also, that tends to be the stance of many people who claim the drift just isnt a thing because they "_have several joycons and have used the for 2 years and it hasn't happen_ed" so we all must be making it up, I guess.


----------



## Mythical (Sep 24, 2019)

chrisrlink said:


> who said the replacments wern't defective too


Fair enough, I haven't read of any complaints yet though


----------



## Lazyboss (Sep 24, 2019)

How to solve joy con drifting problem?
Get the Chinese replacement analog joystick and replace the original one.
That's what I didn't to 3 of my joy cons who have drifting problem and until now they are working better than the original, they are not expensive.


----------



## osaka35 (Sep 24, 2019)

only positive is it might make it cheaper for me to buy damaged hardware on ebay for cheap and fix up. yay me.

I'll wait to see more evidence, but given how nintendo handles such things, I'm inclined to believe this is perfectly legit.


----------



## DarkKaine (Sep 24, 2019)

Can't expect much from BigN these days. The smash gamecube controllers typically have an offset analog stick position. If you were able to get one anyway, they did like 1 batch and closed up shop. Input lag is also horrible, and they somehow managed to have more input lag in their first party games than the WiiU. Smash feels like garbage to play.


----------



## Silent_Gunner (Sep 24, 2019)

*sees first comment as Desert Bus playing by itself now*

LOLs!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



Lazyboss said:


> How to solve joy con drifting problem?
> Get the Chinese replacement analog joystick and replace the original one.
> That's what I didn't to 3 of my joy cons who have drifting problem and until now they are working better than the original, they are not expensive.



To what particular product are you referring to? Got an Amazon link of some kind?


----------



## Oriordan (Sep 24, 2019)

Before jumping to any conclusion, the guy should at least try calibrating the stick. Drifting occurs after intensive use, if it's a new switch, may be it's just a manufacturing defect. Fingers crossed...


----------



## Taleweaver (Sep 24, 2019)

Erm... Isn't it a bit early to generalize this situation?

Yes, the controller drifts. Guy should just contact Nintendo and get a replacement unit. Sucks, but it happens. As a technician, I experience first hand how pc's that come straight from their package contain errors on some level. If this is the first and only video of the phenomenon, then Nintendo can probably break out some champagne because of a successful launch.
Again : sucks to have the faulty unit, but production errors can always happen.


----------



## darksweet (Sep 24, 2019)

Nintendo switch the EA of console.


----------



## Lazyboss (Sep 24, 2019)

Silent_Gunner said:


> *sees first comment as Desert Bus playing by itself now*
> 
> LOLs!
> 
> ...


Something like these


----------



## Clapmaster (Sep 24, 2019)

Couldn't Nintendo just slightly increase thumb stick deadzone on a software level?


----------



## Jayro (Sep 24, 2019)

I sure hope the Switch Pro uses the Pro controller joysticks, I fucking hate everything about the joycons.


----------



## SpiffyJUNIOR (Sep 24, 2019)

All I can say is oh no...


----------



## zoogie (Sep 24, 2019)

Every hardware release, like clockwork, the chicken littles emerge.

If just a fraction of a percent of switch owners have this issue and a fraction of them upload videos, you'd have 100's of them making a rare event look like an epidemic.


----------



## Dubbicakes (Sep 24, 2019)

Call me dumb, but why doesn't Nintendo just increase the dead zone through a software update?
Edit// \/ There it is \/


----------



## Foxi4 (Sep 24, 2019)

Clapmaster said:


> Couldn't Nintendo just slightly increase thumb stick deadzone on a software level?





Digs said:


> Call me dumb, but why doesn't Nintendo just increase the dead zone through a software update?


The deadzone has nothing to do with the problem - the sticks drift because the carbon traces on the PCB get worn down exceedingly quickly and the copper contacts in the wipers that touch them can bend very easily due to the R3/L3 action (as in, pushing the sticks down). It's not that the stick is detected off-center, that's fairly normal due to a variability in resistance and can be easily calibrated. It's also not too sensitive, so increasing the deadzone, as in the radius of input ignored by the console won't help either. An affected stick gives false input altogether, moving around when it's not actually moving. It's an inherent flaw of the design that can only be corrected by a change of materials or an altogether different stick assembly. An analog stick is nothing more than a pair of potentiometers (in this case two slide pots) and a tactile switch - if the carbon traces are damaged or the wipers are bent, it's game over for the stick, you can't calibrate your way out of wear and tear or physical damage. All analog sticks are prone to this kind of fault, but Nintendo's are particularly susceptible to it because of how thin they are compared to full-sized ones. The subject has been explored in more detail in the thread below, complete with pictures and a more technical explanation of the problem:

https://gbatemp.net/threads/a-law-f...awsuit-on-nintendo-over-joy-con-drift.543812/


----------



## Kadji (Sep 24, 2019)

zoogie said:


> Every hardware release, like clockwork, the chicken littles emerge.
> 
> If just a fraction of a percent of switch owners have this issue and a fraction of them upload videos, you'd have 100's of them making a rare event look like an epidemic.



No, just No.
Not everyone notices what the problem is.
Not everyone is loud on twitter or other forums.
I believe that the vast majority of people have "faulty" JoyCons.

Otherwise explain me how completeley new, fresh JoyCons, that I have *barely *used (since I play with a Pro Controller and only use them for Multiplayer - e.g. Super Mario Party) are already drifting.
Nintendo was even pressured to take back faulty JoyCons, even outside of warranty.

Take of your Fanboy Glasses Goddamit.
Nintendo is a good company, maybe still the best one around if you look at how they handle DLC / Lootboxes / F2P Games.
But that does NOT make them imune to big mistakes. And they HAVE failed hard on the JoyCons, and now even on the Switch Lite.

There is more than enough explanaiton as to why the Sticks start drifting. The "metal" that is used to determine where the Stick is "positioned" gets scrapped off, resulting in wrong values beeing "read", resulting in the wrong Stick position beeing send to the Switch, resulting in what we know as "drift".
You can't do anything against it, it's a design fault inside the stick.
And Nintendo most likely can't do much about it since they only buy those parts but don't produce them by themselves.

I love Nintendo as much as the next guy but let's be honest here: They realy f*cked up this one...


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Sep 24, 2019)

Why use a joystick for a handheld..its failure rate is drastically higher then console joys.. atleast from my experiance.. same with psvita ..

Heres a solution how about D PAD... maybe make a revison of a joycon without the joy lol seriously i would buy one with dpad instead.. make them a hard rubber with a indent to fit a thumb so it will still have joystick feel without the drift...


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 24, 2019)

well what did you expect they didn't fix jack shit they just glued the current joycons to the sides of the console.


----------



## KEHT (Sep 24, 2019)

Same here


----------



## GbaNober (Sep 24, 2019)

Nintendo:Telepathic joycons on the way


----------



## matthi321 (Sep 24, 2019)

i am not buying a switch anytime soon i can see


----------



## Dante2405 (Sep 24, 2019)

Really desapointed by Nintendo. How stupid do you have to be to keap a known disfunctioning part?


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 24, 2019)

to be honest from the teardown it did appear they were using the exact same mechanical parts on the switch lite so it kinda stands to reason they would inevitably develop the exact same faults, that also said very minor drift as shown in this video could just be a calibration fault and recalibrating the joycon in the settings screen would fix it, the more cynical side of me would also say it's entirely possible to purposefully miscalibrate the joycon to simulate drift to get a bit of attention


----------



## Spider_Man (Sep 24, 2019)

KingVamp said:


> A handheld shouldn't even need to use the Joy-Con design. Let alone a fixed one. This is so odd.


How does that make sense.

Its the analogue part itself thats the problem and i already said in a post before it came out.

Its a bad idea to do the controls built in,  not only does the lite go against everything nintendo marketed the switch as, and that most games festures are now not supported.

When nintendo continue using the same parts, it now means you have to send your entire console off for repair rather than just the joycon.

Or take the full system apart rather than the joycon.

The switch lite is just a fuckfest console and its nintendo milking money out of its fans that buy every console revision.

I dont even understand why they removed dock support, never mind tabletop, multiple players using the joycons. Most motion based games wont work as its required to have joycons detected or functions easier without holding the brick tablet.


----------



## DiscostewSM (Sep 24, 2019)

Already seen a couple of these sort of videos, but I never see one where they show the drift, then go into the settings to recalibrate, then back into the game to see if it's still there. Is it possible that one could use recalibration to create the drift in the first place?


----------



## BlastedGuy9905 (Sep 24, 2019)

Everyone would be happier if they just went the PSP way, focusing on making a good console and less on security that will inevitably get cracked after a while.


----------



## |<roni&g (Sep 24, 2019)

F**k Nintendo


----------



## linuxares (Sep 24, 2019)

This seem to be a different issue. It seem to be a deadzone issue rather than wear and tear.


----------



## Josshy0125 (Sep 24, 2019)

https://www.reddit.com/r/NintendoSw...date_video_from_the_guy_with_the_switch_lite/

Same guy confirms the reason for drifting isnt the same. Screw off passive aggressive guy from last night


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2019)

DuoForce said:


> I really hope you aren't being serious right now


oh yes im being serious right now


----------



## THYPLEX (Sep 24, 2019)

Chary said:


> If Nintendo managed to make a "revision" console without revising one of their biggest hardware-related mishaps in recent memory, then it's a massive failure that kinda deserves to be raged about for the next 5 years.


Well well well , oh sh*t , here we go again


----------



## IC_ (Sep 24, 2019)

It could be fake 
You could put in a stick from a normal drifting joycon into the switch lite but I bet this is going to be an issue anyway
Fuck Nintendo with the switch
I wish the 3DS could never die


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 24, 2019)

Mine's still alright, no defects; we'll see though. In any case, still a decent handheld, so I don't regret getting it even if I'll have to replace sticks for better quality ones at some point. 



Extrasklep said:


> Fuck Nintendo with the switch
> I wish the 3DS could never die


As much as I love my 3DS, it wasn't the best console for indie games - Switch is the first handheld that can actually boast a massive support from indie devs (though Vita was almost there), which is why I'm glad that portable gaming eventually moved past 3DS "big publisher or bust" days.


----------



## Dax_Fame (Sep 24, 2019)

samcambolt270 said:


> Patently untrue. I can personally testify to having bought joycons that drifted literally right after purchase.


Ooph... I stand corrected. That's pretty bad!


----------



## Enryx25 (Sep 24, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> It could be fake
> You could put in a stick from a normal drifting joycon into the switch lite but I bet this is going to be an issue anyway
> Fuck Nintendo with the switch
> *I wish the 3DS could never die*


The 3DS also had issues with the L and R buttons.


----------



## Paccc (Sep 24, 2019)

Most Xbox and PS4 controllers will drift eventually, 
from what I see it is a good design from nintendo to design a joystick that can be replaced without soldering (a bit of disassembly though)


----------



## digipimp75 (Sep 24, 2019)

If this turns out to be a mass issue with the Switch lite, I'm not surprised.   Nintendo denied the problem until faced with a lawsuit, and by that point the production of the Lite had already begun.


----------



## Izual Urashima (Sep 24, 2019)

>Switch Lite drifting issues
I can only answer this -


----------



## MAXLEMPIRA (Sep 24, 2019)

A few days after the initial launch....? Call me paranoid, but, or it is a factory defect, or he change the stick with a drifted one


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 24, 2019)

Eh. That could be an issue, replacing those will be more annoying than on the Joycons.


----------



## DaniPoo (Sep 24, 2019)

So if it happens and you can not solve it by calibration and cleaning then you're gonna need to buy an entirely new system.
That's terrible, at least in the normal Switch you could just replace the joycons.. Well let's see if this becomes a common issue or not. Until then I won't buy one of these...


----------



## Something whatever (Sep 24, 2019)

They had one job....what happened to the quitay test people working on the switches? ????Sleeping?


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 24, 2019)

current day joysticks all have a drift issue. they all use conductivity to track stick movement, have movable parts and parts that rub against one another.

the switches small stick design (which can also be found in ps vitas) is slightly more susceptible to this, simply because the contact area is much smaller and all movement and rubbing is concentrated on one spot.

all sticks though, be they from ps4, ps3, 360 or xbo, they all can end up with drift issues. i've got two ps3's and one 360.

and even the sticks before that weren't perfect, they had their own issues. the non-degrading joystick technology doesn't yet exist.


this here is clearly a dud. you have those. we've always had those in consumer electronics.


----------



## IncredulousP (Sep 24, 2019)

sergey3000 said:


> I have the Wii u 5 years now and I don't have any problem with the anlog sticks or any other buttons. It's a shame that on the much more popular console we have issue like that. I purchased the switch lite 2 days ago. Now I regret. I think I can still return it. I have 14 days.


Me too, and my left stick drifts badly now. But 5 years is pretty good, analogs are easy to replace.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 24, 2019)

gnmmarechal said:


> Eh. That could be an issue, replacing those will be more annoying than on the Joycons.


Not really - it's actually even a bit simpler due to less ribbon cables involved. Construction is pretty much the same (down to the controls being on separate boards), so all you have to do is to unscrew a heatsink, disconnect a couple cables with tweezers and replace the stick. Here's a vid of the process:


----------



## D34DL1N3R (Sep 24, 2019)

What a joke. You can clearly see in both of this persons videos that they are intentionally "forcing" it to drift. I wonder how many takes it took to get them just right, before uploading the final videos.


----------



## DuoForce (Sep 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> oh yes im being serious right now


So your solution to solving an issue with a handheld console is to take away the whole point of the Switch Lite?  Wew, some Nintendo fans are really messed up in the head


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2019)

DuoForce said:


> So your solution to solving an issue with a handheld console is to take away the whole point of the Switch Lite?  Wew, some Nintendo fans are really messed up in the head


im not a fan. i only buy consoles to play the newest games, not for ridiculous stuff like splitting the controllers


----------



## Mama Looigi (Sep 24, 2019)

Wait the switch lite is already out? When did this happen?


----------



## DuoForce (Sep 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> im not a fan. i only buy consoles to play the newest games, not for ridiculous stuff like splitting the controllers


Yeah, so do I.  That's why I bought the Switch Lite since I don't have a TV and want a handheld console.  The fact that people like you defend Nintendo when they clearly made a defective product is just pathetic


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2019)

DuoForce said:


> Yeah, so do I.  That's why I bought the Switch Lite since I don't have a TV and want a handheld console.  The fact that people like you defend Nintendo when they clearly made a defective product is just pathetic


games is all that matters .

*PIZZA PAZZA PIZZA PAZZA*


----------



## DuoForce (Sep 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> games is all that matters .


Having a working console to play the games they way they were made to play matters too


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2019)

PIZZA PAZZA PIZZA PAZZA


DuoForce said:


> Having a working console to play the games they way they were made to play matters too








that's why we have this *BOI*


----------



## DuoForce (Sep 24, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> PIZZA PAZZA PIZZA PAZZA
> 
> 
> 
> ...


What does this have to do with anything?


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2019)

DuoForce said:


> What does this have to do with anything?


the wii is not the same without the wii remote, right? i wouldn't mind purchasing a switch that cant connect to a tv or buying it used without the joycons, after all, nintendo does other controller that dont drift


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 24, 2019)

nintendo only makes toys nowdays.
nothing last forever and even the most sturdiest analog sticks (ps2, ps3, gc, x360) go bad, but the vita (that came out several years before the switch) shares the same (or very similar) analog stick design and the failure rate is much lower than the joycons. the high joycon failure rate and them ignoring the problem goes to show that nintendo doesn't care anymore and only want to build disposable toys.

@DuoForce don't feed the troll. he already made you lose several minutes of your time.


----------



## Giga_Gaia (Sep 24, 2019)

After a few days of use? This is definitely just a defect and not a widespead issue. Wait a few months or years before saying it's a problem because that's what it took for most people with the OG Switch.


----------



## Clydefrosch (Sep 24, 2019)

Sakitoshi said:


> nintendo only makes toys nowdays.
> nothing last forever and even the most sturdiest analog sticks (ps2, ps3, gc, x360) go bad, but the vita (that came out several years before the switch) shares the same (or very similar) analog stick design and the failure rate is much lower than the joycons. the high joycon failure rate and them ignoring the problem goes to show that nintendo doesn't care anymore and only want to build disposable toys.
> 
> @DuoForce don't feed the troll. he already made you lose several minutes of your time.



is the failure rate actually lower, or were more switch sticks in use in week one than they ever were in the entire vitas lifetime?


----------



## Sakitoshi (Sep 24, 2019)

Clydefrosch said:


> is the failure rate actually lower, or were more switch sticks in use in week one than they ever were in the entire vitas lifetime?


10 million vitas were sold by the end of 2015.
By the time the switch had the same 10 million users, people were already having problems with the joycon analog sticks.

Also, a rate is a percetage, so it doesn't really matter how many units are out there.


----------



## gnmmarechal (Sep 24, 2019)

Pipistrele said:


> Not really - it's actually even a bit simpler due to less ribbon cables involved. Construction is pretty much the same (down to the controls being on separate boards), so all you have to do is to unscrew a heatsink, disconnect a couple cables with tweezers and replace the stick. Here's a vid of the process:



eh, I suppose what I was thinking is that some people might be less comfortable opening the console than opening an easily-replaceable controller if they aren't the kind of people who like diy fixes.


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 24, 2019)

This could be a different fault (or so I hope). How could it possibly develop drifting within just a few days?

I'm scared. I'd like to get a Lite in the future.
Please, oh please, Nintendo, you didn't screw this up, right?


----------



## pyrotechnicmonkey (Sep 24, 2019)

Lazyboss said:


> How to solve joy con drifting problem?
> Get the Chinese replacement analog joystick and replace the original one.
> That's what I didn't to 3 of my joy cons who have drifting problem and until now they are working better than the original, they are not expensive.


Not many people are technically inclined. Any cost to make an item you  purchased work is unacceptable.


----------



## raxadian (Sep 24, 2019)

Hey remember the Nintendo 64 controller? It wasn't as bad but this shows Nintendo not caring about crappy controllers is historical at this point.


----------



## KingBlank (Sep 24, 2019)

anhminh said:


> No surprise there consider they use the same joystick as joy-con.


Not quite, it looks a little different


----------



## Reynardine (Sep 24, 2019)

raxadian said:


> Hey remember the Nintendo 64 controller? It wasn't as bad but this shows Nintendo not caring about crappy controllers is historical at this point.


N64 was their fist try at designing an analogue stick, so that one was at least excuseable.

But designing a new revision of a hardware with a known issue and neglecting to use this opportunity to fix the issue isn't.
I still hope that something was changed under the hood to make the Lite sticks less failure prone, but who knows.


----------



## zerofalcon (Sep 24, 2019)

If More videos show the drift of joy cons while on settings/controllers/calibrate then this will be real proof of the issues with the sticks on the switch lite.


----------



## skinnyBIGGS (Sep 24, 2019)

I have a switch lite and can confirm after hours of play i too was seeing a drift in zelda .. i imagine it will be more prone when OVERWATCH hits the nintendo switch.. these weak ass joycon designs should be a priorty fix.. but hey using a game pad pro solves all.. im not a big fan of brining my switch places for.portability seeing how games only last a few hrs of play before a charge is needed...  im on my way to take my switch back hopefully the next one will not be prone to this as its very frustrating for certain games that require a sensitive touch for aiming etc...like come on NINTENDO your consumers have spoken.. like did they design it with only asians in mind.. lmfao i have giant hands and the joys just never felt right just like the vita...

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

Or drop the price of joycons like almost 100$ is robbery


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 24, 2019)

DKB said:


> Oh, boy. Here comes the People / YouTube channels  talking about this shit for 5 years straight until the next console comes out.


And? If it's a problem, it damn sure is a problem that people should be made aware of.

Better to make sure to keep the pressure on Nintendo. They refused to even acknowledge that the hinge on the ds(lite)/i/xl was even a problem, but they made damn sure to fix it by the time it came to making the 3ds.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 24, 2019)

Wahoo, get ready for the broken Switch Lites coming to NOA with nothing in return. NOA's response will be in 3 years when they say "We have been aware of the Joy-Con drift problem, especially on the Nintendo Switch Lite, and we are at work currently at fixing the issue. For the time being, you can return your Nintendo Switch Lite system and get a replacement in no time (no time is 6 months)!"
Oh, and you will only be able to return your Switch Lite's to NOA, so rejoice PAL gamers, your completely boned!


----------



## zerofalcon (Sep 25, 2019)

Follow up vídeo.


Defective unit maybe?


----------



## rickwj324 (Sep 25, 2019)

It's nothing that a few updates won't fix!  We all know that patches provide STABILITY!!


----------



## Jayro (Sep 25, 2019)

Maybe if people didn't play with their sticks like barbarians this issue wouldn't arise. Never in my entire history of owning my Switch since launch have I had any drift issues.


----------



## the_randomizer (Sep 25, 2019)

Man am I glad I don't use those, but the Pro instead.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Sep 25, 2019)

Jayro said:


> Maybe if people didn't play with their sticks like barbarians this issue wouldn't arise. Never in my entire history of owning my Switch since launch have I had any drift issues.


Good. More asshats who think that just because they've never experienced a problem, it must just not be a problem. A ton of people having the exact fucking same identical issue with parts proven to be failure prone? Its obviously cause you're all fucking beating on the sticks! OBVIOUSLY!


----------



## pyrotechnicmonkey (Sep 25, 2019)

Jayro said:


> Maybe if people didn't play with their sticks like barbarians this issue wouldn't arise. Never in my entire history of owning my Switch since launch have I had any drift issues.


There is reason there is a huge market for replacement joy con sticks on eBay and amazon. There is huge demand because guess what, it is a widespread issue.


----------



## goldensun87 (Sep 25, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> None of my two consoles (Switch/lite) has presented this issue. Why? Because I don’t use the joycons! I only use my magic ns adapter with a PS4 controller. Profit!
> 
> And for those people that will shout at me with the argument *NOT EVERYONE HAS THESE KIND OF CONTROLLERS*, or *THE NINTENDO SWITCH LITE IS A DEDICATED HANDHELD AND THERE IS NO POINT ON USING A PLAYSTAND, GET A REGULAR SWITCH INSTEAD:
> *
> ...



Imagine a console so pathetic, you have to use _another _console's controller to enjoy it properly.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 25, 2019)

samcambolt270 said:


> Good. More asshats who think that just because they've never experienced a problem, it must just not be a problem. A ton of people having the exact fucking same identical issue with parts proven to be failure prone? Its obviously cause you're all fucking beating on the sticks! OBVIOUSLY!


I've never had any drifting issues and I've had my Switch since 2017.


----------



## samcambolt270 (Sep 25, 2019)

DarthDub said:


> I've never had any drifting issues and I've had my Switch since 2017.


again. You not experiencing it does not, in any universe, at any point, ever mean that it somehow magically becomes a non-issue to everyone that _has._


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 25, 2019)

samcambolt270 said:


> again. You not experiencing it does not, in any universe, at any point, ever mean that it somehow magically becomes a non-issue to everyone that _has._


Maybe it's cause I take care of my stuff.


----------



## Deleted User (Sep 25, 2019)

goldensun87 said:


> Imagine a console so pathetic, you have to use _another _console's controller to enjoy it properly.


I didn’t say you had to use another console’s controller. I also use GameCube controllers, switch pro controllers, and some third parties licensed by Nintendo.


----------



## goldensun87 (Sep 25, 2019)

Missingphy said:


> I didn’t say you had to use another console’s controller. I also use GameCube controllers, switch pro controllers, and some third parties licensed by Nintendo.


You said _you _use a PS4 controller.  So yes, another console's controller.


----------



## Pipistrele (Sep 25, 2019)

gnmmarechal said:


> eh, I suppose what I was thinking is that some people might be less comfortable opening the console than opening an easily-replaceable controller if they aren't the kind of people who like diy fixes.


Yeah, you have a point here. Still, it's kinda hard to screw up stick replacement unless you're actively brute-forcing through steps without reading the manual first, so once a person gets over fear of "what if I break the whole console", it should be all fine.


----------



## CorpseFlower (Sep 25, 2019)

I had to go though Nintendo repair process and it was horrible. I started the repair in beginning of august and still haven't received my joycons.
Edit: yeah if there still issues they deserve all the flak that comes there way.


----------



## jesus96 (Sep 25, 2019)

glad that i never buy the beta testing versions


----------



## NeroAngelo (Sep 25, 2019)

saw this coming a mile away, can't believe Nintendo might get away with it a second time, and it's worse this time because you gotta send in the whole console if you don't wanna dabble in replacing it yourself.

and for all the deniers, there are tons of videos explaining WHY this issue is there, those little sticks are ass design, they could have used proper analog sticks like the Gamepad Pro ... but nope ... smdh


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Sep 25, 2019)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> The Nintendo Switch has been a success in many ways, but where most can agree that the console has fallen short, is in regards to the Joy-Cons; ever since the launch of the Switch, Joy-Con drift has become a rampant issue. Such problems were assumed to be done away with the Switch Lite, the smaller, more portable oriented variation of the Switch, which lacked the detachable Joy-Cons. However, once a teardown of the new hardware had taken place, it was revealed that the joysticks used within the Switch Lite were almost identical to the problematic ones from the drift-ridden Joy-Cons, meaning that it was entirely possible for users to still experience drift.
> 
> Such a problem could be much worse for the Lite revision, as the control sticks are connected to the entire system, and cannot be removed and replaced as easily as they can be with the original Switch. In a video posted by Alexis Javier, he shows off his brand new Switch Lite playing Breath of the Wild, and you can quickly notice that input is being registered on the right joystick, despite the user not pressing any buttons. Now, the video in question could just stem from an unlikely rare, faulty unit. Or, it could have been done in order to raise outrage during the launch week of the Switch Lite. As of the time of writing, this video appears to be the only popular source showing off possible drift with the console, but only time will tell if drift will begin to impact owners of the Switch Lite.





This information actually had my dying in laughter x"D those lawsuits sure about to *appear* again lol. nintendo don't learn the first time on the drift issues don't they? the worst part is that these people bought it full priced -just imagine this; your enjoying your light switch and than bam a demonic entity arises and destroys your new switch joycon -drift -than when your about to see if you can fix it. you can't because it's stuck to the darn console itself. -so your screwed on buying another handheld -like gosh damn.  

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------



DKB said:


> Oh, boy. Here comes the People / YouTube channels  talking about this shit for 5 years straight until the next console comes out.



lmao!! than comes the pitchforks of rage x'D


----------



## Manana (Sep 25, 2019)

They should've just made it into a clamshell design with sliders instead of joycons. I feel like exposed/protruding analogs on a portable is asking for trouble. I guess the vita doesn't have stick drift problems though.


----------



## Firexploit (Sep 25, 2019)

Nintendo should fix the joycon drift instead of the bootrom bug


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 25, 2019)

Endurion_Jr said:


> Nintendo should fix the joycon drift instead of the bootrom bug


(Perceived) piracy risk is their boogeyman though. Controller drift extreme just moves controllers in the opinions of bean counters. So, yeah.


----------



## rensenware (Sep 25, 2019)

Josshy0125 said:


> Idk. I dont believe it. I think people are trying so hard to worry and believe that this issue exists on the switch lite, that they are convincing themselves it still exists.  I think its been fixed. It'd be insane for it not to be. And if not "fixed", greatly reduced. Ive had 4 day 1 sets of joycons and none of them drift. So i think 1, its over exaggerated, in terms of its commonality, and 2, i feel people LOOK for things to complain about and try and FIND issues. Im sure its been fixed to a great degree


There is no evidence it has been fixed, while there is evidence that it has not. I've had three sets of joycon and all of them drift, with taking proper care of them. I shouldn't have to replace my own joysticks multiple times instead of Nintendo getting its head out of its ass.


----------



## GreenBanana (Sep 25, 2019)

I like all the complaints that attempt to stifle valid consumer concerns. On the Internet, even the invalid points of view are valid.


----------



## Ampersound (Sep 25, 2019)

Nintendos priorities are a little shaky as of late.


----------



## snobbysteven (Sep 26, 2019)

I am not surprised. Had they actually done something to fix this drifting issue I think they would have mentioned it to give people a little less worry about buying the lite model.


----------



## leerpsp (Sep 26, 2019)

I like the ideal of the switch lite and will be getting one but will get the one with the bigger battery 1st.
If Nintendo is not going to fix the sticks then some one will end up making a new replacement stick for the switch that will fix this i'm sere.


----------



## Captain_N (Sep 26, 2019)

Chary said:


> If Nintendo managed to make a "revision" console without revising one of their biggest hardware-related mishaps in recent memory, then it's a massive failure that kinda deserves to be raged about for the next 5 years.



Instead of raging, the noobs could just not buy it....


----------



## goldensun87 (Sep 26, 2019)

Well, I guess I'll be waiting for further "revisions" before I buy my first Switch.  Good job Nintendont.


----------



## NeroAngelo (Sep 26, 2019)

I've had it happen to 3 sets of Joycons, packaged ones, and separately bought ones, including a fucking Hori one, the issue is with the stick design, it's prone to quick wear n tear. and has nothing to do with being barbarians while using the joycons, they're just shit design...


----------



## Sathya (Sep 26, 2019)

this issue is similiar like my $7 classic cont. pro


----------



## kai_dranzer2003 (Sep 26, 2019)

Fakenews


----------



## rensenware (Sep 26, 2019)

kai_dranzer2003 said:


> Fakenews


No though?


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 27, 2019)

I don't remember if the Vita's stick generated as much uproar. They are the exact same as the joycon, and also had drift issues (I had drifting issue on a brand new vita, replaced it, still had issue, bought a replacement joystick, that also had issues (thankfully I got refunded) before finally getting a working joystick.).


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 27, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> I don't remember if the Vita's stick generated as much uproar. They are the exact same as the joycon, and also had drift issues (I had drifting issue on a brand new vita, replaced it, still had issue, bought a replacement joystick, that also had issues (thankfully I got refunded) before finally getting a working joystick.).


The difference is people actually wanted to buy the Nintendo Switch, unlike the Vita that seems exclusively supported by dudes living in Akihabara.


----------



## DarthDub (Sep 27, 2019)

codezer0 said:


> The difference is people actually wanted to buy the Nintendo Switch, unlike the Vita that seems exclusively supported by dudes living in Akihabara.


I use mine for Remote Play, I think my sticks are gonna last a while.


----------



## ChibiMofo (Sep 27, 2019)

Nintendo obviously decided that a disastrous recall of all Switch Lite's was preferable to a disastrous non-launch of the Lite. 
Disastrous _and _costly. They won't be forgiven by their fanbois until their next Mario or Zelda release.


----------



## FAST6191 (Sep 27, 2019)

kai_dranzer2003 said:


> Fakenews


How do you figure?

So Nintendo hosed up and made the original Joycons badly such that under seemingly low or normal* use that the sticks wore out, leading to false inputs (classically we would call it a dead zone for the stick being made too small, in this case by wear outside anything like acceptable timelines, here though the term drift was used).

*I have seen a few design discussions on controllers over the years. The manufacturers design them to take considerable abuse, and *points at most old Nintendo consoles* -- the Nintendium jokes were not made ironically.

As the fault was seemingly a design defect rather than a manufacturing one (nobody used the wrong/contaminated material, used out of tolerance parts or skipped a deburring step or something) that leads to two main solutions. 1) change the design 2) change the materials to handle the conditions. During a teardown it was noted that the design is seemingly the same** and nobody pointed out a non visible material change. A material change is possible (the film there is not so radically different to motor brushes and very interesting things can happen there when you make material changes, though many of those are visible in the sorts of shots that video had) but pending some kind of confirmation of a material change then it is reasonable to ponder the option for a failure to come back.

**using such a surface in the first place is already a risky move -- there is a reason most others attempting anything like this use digital encoders or expensive material choices if they must do resistance based stuff.


----------



## Glyptofane (Sep 27, 2019)

I preordered the Pokemon LE Lite which has bought a couple extra months to decide on this, but my gut is saying to cancel.


----------



## YuseiFD (Sep 27, 2019)

you gotta love how nintendo keeps on making beta testers pay full price for consoles kek


----------



## CrazyMaxx (Sep 27, 2019)

I use my switch for more than a year and have not drivting issues and I use my joycons...


----------



## codezer0 (Sep 27, 2019)

CrazyMaxx said:


> I use my switch for more than a year and have not drivting issues and I use my joycons...


Good for you. However, just like the atrocious hinge design that has plagued every DS from the lite all the way up until the (3/2)ds generation, it's only a matter of *when*, not *if* it'll happen.

Just like the horrible n64 analog stick grinding itself into chalk dust and making precise movements impossible.


----------



## chaoskagami (Sep 27, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> I don't remember if the Vita's stick generated as much uproar. They are the exact same as the joycon, and also had drift issues (I had drifting issue on a brand new vita, replaced it, still had issue, bought a replacement joystick, that also had issues (thankfully I got refunded) before finally getting a working joystick.).



No, they are not. The caps are one solid piece on the Vita, not solid on top with a rubber flap that can be flipped up. Vita sticks are not remotely the same as the Switch's. If they drift, it's for entirely different reasons or manufacturing defects.

Also, Nintendo could easily fix this by allowing recalibration of the dead zone manually (even just a joystick sensitivity slider that increases the deadzone.) They won't, though.


----------



## MetoMeto (Sep 27, 2019)

That's what happenes when Nintendo only care more about money than video-games


----------



## Bladexdsl (Sep 27, 2019)

kai_dranzer2003 said:


> Fakenews


the nightmare is REAL


----------



## gamesquest1 (Sep 27, 2019)

I'm actually wondering why they didn't switch out to the 3DS analogue stick design, i don't think i have ever seen a failed 3DS analogue stick other than when there has been an obvious "accident" involved, seems like they redesigned the wheel and it kinda failed, when they already had a decent slimline analogue stick solution already at hand, in stock and with a proven reliability


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 29, 2019)

chaoskagami said:


> No, they are not. The caps are one solid piece on the Vita, not solid on top with a rubber flap that can be flipped up. Vita sticks are not remotely the same as the Switch's. If they drift, it's for entirely different reasons or manufacturing defects.


The caps are easily replaceable. What I meant is that the mechanism of the stick is the exact same. Look at a disassembled Vita stick and a disassembled Switch stick and you'll see that they are the same.


----------



## The Real Jdbye (Sep 29, 2019)

This looks like just a minor calibration issue that would be solved by recalibrating (stick does not center properly), which is different from the drifting issue where the stick registers movement over time (even when recentered it will drift over to one side within a few seconds)
That said we will probably see the same drifting issues crop up as with the OG Switch. It just seems a bit early for it to start happening already.


----------



## medoli900 (Sep 29, 2019)

Here's a video that explain why joycon drift. If we are to assume that the stick are the same in the lite version, no recalibration is able to fix it, since it's hardware issue, _which happens to be the same issue with the Vita._


----------



## HinaNaru Cutie (Sep 29, 2019)

Chary said:


> ​
> 
> The Nintendo Switch has been a success in many ways, but where most can agree that the console has fallen short, is in regards to the Joy-Cons; ever since the launch of the Switch, Joy-Con drift has become a rampant issue. Such problems were assumed to be done away with the Switch Lite, the smaller, more portable oriented variation of the Switch, which lacked the detachable Joy-Cons. However, once a teardown of the new hardware had taken place, it was revealed that the joysticks used within the Switch Lite were almost identical to the problematic ones from the drift-ridden Joy-Cons, meaning that it was entirely possible for users to still experience drift.
> 
> Such a problem could be much worse for the Lite revision, as the control sticks are connected to the entire system, and cannot be removed and replaced as easily as they can be with the original Switch. In a video posted by Alexis Javier, he shows off his brand new Switch Lite playing Breath of the Wild, and you can quickly notice that input is being registered on the right joystick, despite the user not pressing any buttons. Now, the video in question could just stem from an unlikely rare, faulty unit. Or, it could have been done in order to raise outrage during the launch week of the Switch Lite. As of the time of writing, this video appears to be the only popular source showing off possible drift with the console, but only time will tell if drift will begin to impact owners of the Switch Lite.




@Chary Dude no joke nintendo is gonna get another lawsuit on their ass x'D there is a legit action lawsuit being made!! Look!!* https://www.nintendolife.com/news/2019/09/switch_lite_added_to_joy-con_drift_class_action_lawsuit  *-hopefully i don't get in trouble for this o _ o


----------



## Ericthegreat (Sep 30, 2019)

The replacement analog stick modules on eBay/amazon/Aliexpress, do they work as good as oem, or are they garbage? Because it seems they connect by one cable, they doesn't even need to be soldered.


----------



## chaoskagami (Oct 3, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> The caps are easily replaceable. What I meant is that the mechanism of the stick is the exact same. Look at a disassembled Vita stick and a disassembled Switch stick and you'll see that they are the same.



You're missing my point. The absence of rubber flaps means it's impossible for dust or debris to enter the Vita's stick. Dust accelerates wear, and it's possible for things like cat hairs to get in the Switch's stick (that was my second stick's cause of death.)

It's not defective components, it's defective design. There's a very large difference. The vita stick doesn't have the problem since it's pretty much a closed system.

Also, all analogue sticks look the same inside the metal. It's literally two potentiometers and some mechanism to move them with a center rod.


----------



## medoli900 (Oct 4, 2019)

chaoskagami said:


> You're missing my point. The absence of rubber flaps means it's impossible for dust or debris to enter the Vita's stick. Dust accelerates wear, and it's possible for things like cat hairs to get in the Switch's stick (that was my second stick's cause of death.)
> 
> It's not defective components, it's defective design. There's a very large difference. The vita stick doesn't have the problem since it's pretty much a closed system.
> 
> Also, all analogue sticks look the same inside the metal. It's literally two potentiometers and some mechanism to move them with a center rod.


If you'd have checked the video, you'd know it has nothing to do with dust and debris getting into the stick from outside, but rather the graphite being scratched and eaten away from the metal part of the stick. Like I said, I had to replace many Vita stick because of drifting issue, and all of them were due to the metal scratching the graphite inside the stick.


----------



## bowser (Oct 4, 2019)

I just remembered this exact same issue happens on my Wii U for this particular game. So it should be a problem with the game and not a case of joy con drift.


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 28, 2019)

i always felt Nintendo products have lower quality and they seems to care less about it in general about quality since Mr. Iwata passed away.
I remember always being fascinated how nintendo carefully thought out EVERY little detail to a crazy levels, and i was always so much fascinated by it and thought to my self "geniuses"


----------



## IC_ (Dec 28, 2019)

MetoMeto said:


> i always felt Nintendo products have lover quality and care less in general about quality since Mr. Iwata passed away.


They don't make them from Nintendium anymore


----------



## MetoMeto (Dec 28, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> They don't make them from Nintendium anymore


They sure don't xD
Nintendo is weird lately... It's as if aliens work there now with a sinister plot to destroy all humans.
Samus better be ready!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

I must add that i still think Dreamcast controller has THE best solution and the most simplest tech for Analog sticks!
I never understood why no one copied that. It usses magnet and detector of magnetic field on the PCB (4 of them..up, left, right, down) and stick only has plastic housing and a magnet. Only thing that can ever break is plastic it self..but that can be thought out or made with tougher plastic.


----------



## Foxi4 (Dec 28, 2019)

MetoMeto said:


> i always felt Nintendo products have lower quality and they seems to care less about it in general about quality since Mr. Iwata passed away.
> I remember always being fascinated how nintendo carefully thought out EVERY little detail to a crazy levels, and i was always so much fascinated by it and thought to my self "geniuses"


The level of quality dropped off a cliff since the DS, I think. The GBA and the GC used thick, strong plastics, Nintendo's consoles have been progressively getting flimsier ever since. Surprisingly, I find that the Xbox One S and X come pretty close to the fabled "Nintendium" feel of the material, but it's clear that all of the big three players are cutting down on material spending to the detriment of durability. As for the Switch Lite, it actually feels pretty good compared to most portables these days. The sticks are not necessarily poorly made, they're just badly designed - they're so miniaturised that something's gotta give.


----------



## medoli900 (Dec 29, 2019)

Dunno. My Old 3DS has survived many concrete fall for years. I'm not feeling like the quality dropped personally.


----------



## IC_ (Dec 29, 2019)

medoli900 said:


> Dunno. My Old 3DS has survived many concrete fall for years. I'm not feeling like the quality dropped personally.


It did with the Switch and New 2DS XL


----------



## gamesquest1 (Dec 31, 2019)

Extrasklep said:


> It did with the Switch and New 2DS XL


I couldn't agree more the new 2DS build quality is atrocious, it's the most flimsy poorly designed console ever....probably even more so than the x360 imho, as for the switch....idk there is a few weak points but it wasnt exactly crap, more just has a few flaws that should've been caught during the design process, but it's mostly just isolated to the joycons


----------



## MetoMeto (Jan 2, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> The level of quality dropped off a cliff since the DS, I think. The GBA and the GC used thick, strong plastics, Nintendo's consoles have been progressively getting flimsier ever since. Surprisingly, I find that the Xbox One S and X come pretty close to the fabled "Nintendium" feel of the material, but it's clear that all of the big three players are cutting down on material spending to the detriment of durability. As for the Switch Lite, it actually feels pretty good compared to most portables these days. The sticks are not necessarily poorly made, they're just badly designed - they're so miniaturised that something's gotta give.


3DS sticks work perfectly (at least for me) idk why they didnt go with that design..also it would be slimmer. 

As for quality...i remember buying originam DS when it first came out, it was cool and sturdy! i remember charging it and cable was across the room and my mother got in wothout looking and with full force caught the cable with a legg and DS slammed so hard against table i thought its all over, but nothing, not even a scratch. Later, i saw DS lite, and i sold original (so money for new one) and bought Lite, and than i saw all over internet people complaining about hinge breaking off, and i thought to my self "fools, who knows how badly they mistreat their DS lite. Nintendo is made of nintendium!" and later that month i suffered the same fate..i literally did nothing to bad to it, and i was actually surprised, because nintendo was always epitomy of something Strong!

--------------------- MERGED ---------------------------

its not just the materials, but the way they make the consoles and the design overall. for example original DS and GBA SP has double hinge, its so strong you just cant break it!


----------



## IC_ (Jan 2, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> The level of quality dropped off a cliff since the DS, I think. The GBA and the GC used thick, strong plastics, Nintendo's consoles have been progressively getting flimsier ever since. Surprisingly, I find that the Xbox One S and X come pretty close to the fabled "Nintendium" feel of the material, but it's clear that all of the big three players are cutting down on material spending to the detriment of durability. As for the Switch Lite, it actually feels pretty good compared to most portables these days. The sticks are not necessarily poorly made, they're just badly designed - they're so miniaturised that something's gotta give.


I think that's also when they stopped making consoles in Japan and moved to China


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2020)

Extrasklep said:


> I think that's also when they stopped making consoles in Japan and moved to China


China is fully capable of producing quality electronics, it's really more a matter of Nintendo cutting manufacturing costs.



MetoMeto said:


> 3DS sticks work perfectly (at least for me) idk why they didnt go with that design..also it would be slimmer.
> 
> As for quality...i remember buying originam DS when it first came out, it was cool and sturdy! i remember charging it and cable was across the room and my mother got in wothout looking and with full force caught the cable with a legg and DS slammed so hard against table i thought its all over, but nothing, not even a scratch. Later, i saw DS lite, and i sold original (so money for new one) and bought Lite, and than i saw all over internet people complaining about hinge breaking off, and i thought to my self "fools, who knows how badly they mistreat their DS lite. Nintendo is made of nintendium!" and later that month i suffered the same fate..i literally did nothing to bad to it, and i was actually surprised, because nintendo was always epitomy of something Strong!
> 
> ...


They did go with that design - the wipers are almost identical, the only thing that's changed is the assembly and the inclusion of the R/L button. It's fundamentally flawed, it's just that the 3DS assembly doesn't put as much pressure on the tracks.


----------



## codezer0 (Jan 2, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> They did go with that design - the wipers are almost identical, the only thing that's changed is the assembly and the inclusion of the R/L button. It's fundamentally flawed, it's just that the 3DS assembly doesn't put as much pressure on the tracks.


That's _concerning_... because I _did_ wreck one of those 3ds analog sticks when working through unlocking stuff in Smash 3DS.


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 2, 2020)

codezer0 said:


> That's _concerning_... because I _did_ wreck one of those 3ds analog sticks when working through unlocking stuff in Smash 3DS.



  
The concept is the same - a conductive piece of flex and a set of metal wipers. You'll notice that the Switch stick also has an integrated tact switch in the form of a dome, but is otherwise very similar. The Vita sticks are an even closer match.


----------



## scandal_uk (Jan 4, 2020)

MetoMeto said:


> 3DS sticks work perfectly (at least for me) idk why they didnt go with that design..also it would be slimmer.
> ...
> its not just the materials, but the way they make the consoles and the design overall. for example original DS and GBA SP has double hinge, its so strong you just cant break it!



Exactly my thoughts - my Ambassador 3DS has seen some abuse and is still as reliable as ever!! All my old Nintendo consoles have good, durable sticks that stand the test of time!

I have two Switches (both original, early release models bought when Switch was released) one has terrible drift on both JoyCons and the other has no problems at all. But the Pro Controller is great - that should be the stick used on the new Lite handhelds!

I should send my faulty JoyCons back really, don't know where to start lol!


----------



## Foxi4 (Jan 4, 2020)

scandal_uk said:


> Exactly my thoughts - my Ambassador 3DS has seen some abuse and is still as reliable as ever!! All my old Nintendo consoles have good, durable sticks that stand the test of time!
> 
> I have two Switches (both original, early release models bought when Switch was released) one has terrible drift on both JoyCons and the other has no problems at all. But the Pro Controller is great - that should be the stick used on the new Lite handhelds!
> 
> I should send my faulty JoyCons back really, don't know where to start lol!


You're from the UK, so you have the luxury of having a local Nintendo service centre. All you need to do is book a repair or replacement.

https://www.nintendoservicecentre.co.uk


----------



## scandal_uk (Jan 5, 2020)

Foxi4 said:


> You're from the UK, so you have the luxury of having a local Nintendo service centre. All you need to do is book a repair or replacement.
> 
> https://www.nintendoservicecentre.co.uk



Thanks - when the website is back up I'll book it in!


----------

